# NHS versus USA



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2009)

This is an interesting article about Justin Webb and the debate about the US healthcare reforms:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...healthcare-face-seen-BBCs-man-Washington.html


----------



## aymes (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for that, a really good article.

 The whole healthcare debate is something that really interests me. I've lived in the US in the past so have some experience of both systems. I was actually diagnosed very soon after coming back and had become quite ill while living there, I feel very lucky that I was diagnosed when I came back as it must have been close! I did have insurance but it wasn't great so it would have meant a significant cost!
 I feel so grateful to have the nhs, even with all its problems. The medical system in the States is great for those that it works for but for those with poor, or no insurance it is so difficult so I do hope the reforms, in some form, go through. My knowledge of American politics however makes me think it's going to be a difficult challenge....


----------



## Copepod (Aug 29, 2009)

Had an interesting discussion about healthcare systems with an American cousin, who works in healthcare, visiting Dovedale, White Peak, a couple of weekends ago. NHS, for all its shortcomings and imperfections, does work "the greatest good for the greatest number".


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Northerner ...

Thank you for posting the link ... 

As a parent I have often wondered how Americans cope when their children are diagnosed .. obviously having health insurance only ... but what happens where families cannot afford insurance .... I can only imagine how devastating this would be for them ... 

A real eye opener ... and for me to say "Thank god for out NHS, despite certain short comings in a few areas .. one thing it does'nt do is discriminate against the poorer people of the country"

Heidi
xx


----------



## Copepod (Oct 11, 2009)

*Justin Webb / type 1 diabetes / USA & UK healthcare systems*

7 days left to listen to Justin Webb's latest broadcast about USA healthcare system / costs, mentioning his son with type 1 diabetes (diagnosed in USA, now living in UK, with insulin pump acquired in USA) : 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00n8ss0


----------

